
Signal Desktop beta now publicly available - yanmet
https://whispersystems.org/blog/signal-desktop-public/
======
infocollector
Why does signal mobile application need so many permissions?

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11449610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11449610)

